# I can't live without you



## Dawei

我没有你不会生活
我不会生活没有你

。。something else?


----------



## jiey

没有你，我活不下去/活不了了
我的生活中不能没有你。


----------



## hly2004

一般人们会说：

我不能没有你


----------



## Dragonseed

...or you can break into a song, for a little bit of cultural reference, and sing:
如果沒有你,日子怎麼過?
(famous "Shanghai Nights" song from the 30s', litteraly "if you were not here, how would I live?")


----------



## hly2004

还可以说：
我离不开你


----------



## Mickeyboy

没有你这日子没法过了萨！


----------



## kastner

我没有你不会生活

the sentence means (I'm disabled) Without you, I can't manage my life.


----------



## avlee

Mickeyboy said:


> 没有你这日子没法过了萨！


Are you from the mid places of mainland? Like Hubei, etc.


----------



## avlee

hly2004 said:


> 一般人们会说：
> 
> 我不能没有你


My best shot too.


----------



## xiaolijie

My favorite bit (from a song lyrics):
没有你像离开水的鱼快要活不下去!


----------



## Sir William

香港式的說法: 無佐你唔掂呀.


----------



## rivei

to kastner: i don't think here "can't" can mean disabled. i think it is someting to do with ability, unable. 
another way may be: 没有你，我无法生存。


----------



## Sir William

我没有你不能生活. (應該是國內的口語方式吧...)


----------



## rivei

Sir William said:


> 我没有你不能生活. (應該是國內的口語方式吧...)


That's right. "能" can mean either "可以"("得"/"掂") or "会" ("識" in Cantonese)


----------



## Sir William

Thank you for your vote....


----------

